# GI .45



## Bore.224

I know I have bashed the 1911 in the past , but I came across Springfield Armorys GI .45 in OD green at the local gun shop. As I am a toatal gun nut of course I wont one. Seemed traditional yet of great quality. Anbody fire one of these? Are they accurate? Any input helps they are also reasonably priced around $500.00.


----------



## Gohon

Never fired one but the GI model is suppose to be a exact reproduction of the old WWII issue. $500 is the msrp so you should be able to work that down a little. Springfield has really ran their prices up in the last couple years. Just a couple years ago you could get their Mil-Spec 45 for a little under $400 but they are well over $600 msrp today.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

It isin't an exact copy but it's close.

http://www.m1911.org/prodte30.htm

I had plans to pick up one myself as my first handgun but a new computer comes first.


----------



## Bore.224

Thanks guys


----------



## Gohon

> It isin't an exact copy but it's close.
> 
> I don't think that is the GI 45 but instead the Mil-Spec when first released a few years back. Here is the one Springfield actually calls the GI 45. That has to be a old write up as the guy says the gun lists for $400.
> 
> http://www.springfield-armory.com/prod- ... 1-GI.shtml
> 
> Note the U.S. on the grips to match the original.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Note the "nearly identical" phrase in your link. Anyhoo its too small to argue over, its close and thats good enough.


----------



## Gohon

Militant_Tiger said:


> Note the "nearly identical" phrase in your link. Anyhoo its too small to argue over, its close and thats good enough.


That's true MT, it does say nearly identical but they are not the same gun and that is a more than a minor difference. That's like showing a picture of a Ford Falcon and calling it a Thunderbird but close enough because they are both made by Ford. It's not good enough for me or the buyer if he needs information.........


----------



## Bore.224

My brother has a colt 1911 80 series with a 4 inc barell and I honestly cannot shoot that gun worth spit. If this GI .45 shoots as well as my Beretta 92FS I will buy one I need a test drive 8)


----------



## Gohon

I would call Springfield and talk to a tech rep on the differences between the GI-45, Mil-spec, and the other 1911 models they produce. Without question the GI and Mil-Spec will not have the special attention paid to them as the upper models. I was once told and I don't have a clue if it is true or not, that during WWII the 45's were produced with very loose tolerances because of the rough treatment they would receive. If the GI-45 is actually made the same way it may not be a good shooter. From everything I've read, both models are very reliable work horses but nothing to brag about at the shooting range. Still, they are probable good buys for home defense and just having fun with.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Gohon said:


> Militant_Tiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note the "nearly identical" phrase in your link. Anyhoo its too small to argue over, its close and thats good enough.
> 
> 
> 
> That's true MT, it does say nearly identical but they are not the same gun and that is a more than a minor difference. That's like showing a picture of a Ford Falcon and calling it a Thunderbird but close enough because they are both made by Ford. It's not good enough for me or the buyer if he needs information.........
Click to expand...

Which is precisely what I was getting at. You stated that they were identical to those used in the war, and I pointed out that they are not the same, just close.


----------



## Gohon

No kid, I never said they were identical. I said "suppose to be a exact reproduction of the old WWII issue". Your vast knowledge on the subject is duly noted and will be given the attention it deserves.


----------



## tractor1

Hey, I recently purchased one of the 5" parkerized G.I.45's with the intention of starting a coustom build but after shooting it It truly dosen't need much. The trigger pull is a bit much but its liveable. I own a kimber tleII and an ed brown executive target and I have to tell you the springfield is very impressive even when put up against my 2300$ ed brown. I hope this helps since noone else has seemed to have shot one.


----------



## Bore.224

AAhhh the reply I have been waiting for, at 50 feet can you keep five shots in the black on a 50 ft rapid fire pistol target? What I mean is does it shoot straight sounds like it does from your post!


----------



## tractor1

I haven't shot it at 50 but at 30 it holds between 3-4 inches. wich I think is very respectable especaily for a 450$ pistol. I'm not sure what your used to shooting but I think it will live up to your expectations. The first thing I'm going to change is the sights they are really hard to use. but theyre on. Then I'm gonna go with a new hammer,sear, trigger and install some shock buffers. After that I'd bet it will give my ed brown a run for its money. and for about 1400 less. To tell the truth I'm kind of kicking myself.lol. who knew?


----------



## Bore.224

Thanks for the info tractor1 :beer:


----------



## Scooter

It is a good pistol for any reasonably price. I shot one and loved it! It was accurate and functioned without fail. I have friends who own them and wouldn't give em up. I have a friend who stacked his up against his brothers Gold Cup model and out shot him also his brothers pistol stove piped twice and the G.I. never failed.


----------



## blackace

I fired one just 2 weeks ago. My best firend owns one, execpt it has the walnut grips, very nice gun, handling is a dream even for a lefty, recoil is not a problem, and is a blast to shoot!


----------



## ARIZONA HUNTER

I looked at the GI 45 I liked the nostalgic looks and all. I purchased this 45 instead for about the same money $509.

http://www.taurususa.com/products/produ ... ory=Pistol


----------



## Bore.224

Not bad how does it shoot? I hear Taurus is turning out some good guns these days!


----------



## ARIZONA HUNTER

Taurus is said to have a new modern manufacturing facility. My PT 1911 shoots very well. Has a nuetral feel. The Heinie sight takes a liittle getting use to but overall I am happy with this pistol. Lots of features for the money.


----------



## Hawkeye_90

Bore.224 said:


> I know I have bashed the 1911 in the past , but I came across Springfield Armorys GI .45 in OD green at the local gun shop. As I am a toatal gun nut of course I wont one. Seemed traditional yet of great quality. Anbody fire one of these? Are they accurate? Any input helps they are also reasonably priced around $500.00.


I have fired one. It was great I loved it so much... fired everything I had in it. 500 is a good price... I paid 580 for mine. I have it in od green also.


----------



## Bore.224

Yeah I like the way the OD green looks, thanks for your input I will seriously consider adding this gun to the guncabinet!!


----------



## Hawkeye_90

Any idea where to find the original 1911 used in WW2?


----------



## HARRY2

From what i gather the GI and the Mil-spec have different sights, dont know about anything else. I just got a price for a mil-spec for under 490.00 so i am getting it next month.


----------



## Night_Sailor

Bore.224 said:


> I know I have bashed the 1911 in the past , but I came across Springfield Armorys GI .45 in OD green at the local gun shop. As I am a toatal gun nut of course I wont one. Seemed traditional yet of great quality. Anbody fire one of these? Are they accurate? Any input helps they are also reasonably priced around $500.00.


That sound like quite a good price. I would not mind having one of those myself.


----------



## Gohon

Night_Sailor said:


> That sound like quite a good price. I would not mind having one of those myself.


I thought you said anything smaller than a DA 44 magnum was a ladies purse gun. Now what would you do with a ladies purse gun.


----------



## Night_Sailor

Gohon said:


> Night_Sailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sound like quite a good price. I would not mind having one of those myself.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said anything smaller than a DA 44 magnum was a ladies purse gun. Now what would you do with a ladies purse gun.
Click to expand...

I think that you are quoting me out of contecx. My comment was in relation to killing bears. You need a big gun for that with a hard cast bullet.

Is there anything wrong with having a ladies purse gun? I have quite a few of them, and I recognize that they are not very effective, but they are better than nothing and easy to conceal.

BTW, I don't have a DA .44 magnum either. I have a DA .357 and I don't like it. It is painful (on the ears) to shoot.

My gun of preference is the Colt government style in .45 ACP I have three of them, and would be happy to have a few more.

My next gun will probably be another Kel Tek P-32, as these ladies purse guns, can be carried even in the hotest weather, and still be light enough to conceal and not attract any attention.


----------



## Gohon

> I think that you are quoting me out of contecx.


Actually I don't think I did and I was only poking fun at you about the ladies purse gun comment you made which took the subject away from bear defense since I've never known a lady to carry their purse into the woods to hunt. Must be a Canadian woman thing...... :lol:

I also have a Keltec P-32 that is usually in my pocket 90% of the time. Wouldn't be without it or a good pocket knife. I wish CCI would make snake shot for it. If they did it would be there 100% of the time. I contacted Keltec once and ask if they ever thought of making a 22lr on the P-32 frame but they said they had no interest in doing so. What kind of 357 mag do you have that is so hearing painful to shoot? I have a Ruger Security Six with 4 inch barrel and I haven't experienced that problem.


----------



## 45ball

I have heard nothing but good things about the GI .45. I got a Springfield Loaded model which cost much more and it seems like the GI is a better value. They are reliable and you can modify them how you want. Plus they look nice.


----------



## Bore.224

Welcome 45ball we gun nuts gotta stick together


----------



## 45ball

thanks Bore.224, glad to be here


----------



## justmetal

The gi 45 is a great gun if you have a mill and a Tig welder .first things first once you get it you have to relieve the ejection port to.447 or you will destroy you're ejection pin and destroy you're gun . You will also have to replace slide spring to a 18lb and install a full GUide rod . Thats as far as I got so the more I shoot it the more i find that it fun to machine this gun just so I can hit target at 25yards .I also bought a red dot scope mount for this gun and found out that I had to machine and plug weld 1/8x1/8 ss flatbar just to mount it oh what fun .if you got the right machines and the know how to modify this gun great buy but if you don't then buy a better 1911 such as kilmber or a colt don't get me wrong I like this gun just wish I didn't have to do so much to it . But I still like the look thats the only thing it has going for it

[/b]


----------



## R y a n

Militant_Tiger said:


> It isin't an exact copy but it's close.
> 
> http://www.m1911.org/prodte30.htm
> 
> I had plans to pick up one myself as my first handgun but a new computer comes first.


Wow an MT post sighting!

Poor MT.. with the presidential season and all... I'm sure he would have provided us some fodder for the grist mill!

uke:


----------



## darkgael

" You will also have to replace slide spring to a 18lb "
Have to? Just curious - what are you shooting that you have to go UP two pounds? The most frequent change that I'm familiar with is for target shooters to drop the recoil spring weight. My match gun has a 12lb. spring (200LSWC x 4.0 grs Bullseye). My Springfield has the stock 16 lb. spring and after years shows no sign of battering.
Don't get me wrong about my question. I'm always curious about why people do what they do with firearms. So I ask. I might learn something. Some years ago I ended up with some .45 ammo that was real "thumpy"; I had to go to a 22lb spring to keep the gun safe.
About full-length rods - I have them in my guns but the debate about their efficacy is continuing and contentious.
Pete


----------



## justmetal

The guide rod is a plus and the spring is just what it feels like it needs .I have a mint condition randall 45 and love it but it is such a relic.thats why I bought the 45gi.


----------

